# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  الاسود  ..احلى

## باريسيا

[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px groove darkblue;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم [/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]


[align=CENTER][tabletext="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center]
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.

اتمنى مشاركت الجميع [/align][/cell][/tabletext][/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حلوين كتير

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

حلوين كتير....و شكرا.....

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حلوووين كتير

يسلمو

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

حلو.. شكرا بروس

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا...حلوين

----------


## المستحيل المنتظر

بصراحة اشي بجنن 
زوق عالي 
يسلموا كتير
 :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_حلوين كتير_
[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]مرسي اكتير الك [/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_حلوين كتير....و شكرا....._


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 الاحلى هل الطله.. مرسي
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_حلوووين كتير

يسلمو
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يحلي ايامك حبيبتي ..تسلميلي
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ammar Qasaimeh  
_حلو.. شكرا بروس_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يحلي ايامك ..العفو عمور 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_يسلموا...حلوين

_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يسلم قلبك حببوبتي ..
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المستحيل المنتظر  
_بصراحة اشي بجنن 

زوق عالي 
يسلموا كتير
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:darkblue;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 حبيبتي الله يسعدك ..الزواء لاهل الزواء ..شكراً الك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## المتميزة

كثير كثير حلوين  لانو انا كثير بحب الاسود 
يسلم هالزوء

----------


## النورس الحزين

يسلمو

----------


## حلم حياتي

يسلموا باريسيا كتير حلوين

----------


## دليلة

وواوووووووووووو

----------


## anoucha

ثانكس كتير حلوين وخصوصي اللبسة الاولى

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا باريسيا 

كلهم حلووووووين  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المتميزة  
_كثير كثير حلوين لانو انا كثير بحب الاسود 
يسلم هالزوء 
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يسلم قلبها حبيبتي 
الله يسعدك مرسي على طلتك وردك الحلو 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_يسلمو_


 
[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center]يسلم قلبك ويسعدك ربي[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حلم حياتي  
_يسلموا باريسيا كتير حلوين_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 يحلي ايامك مرسي الك
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دليلة  
_وواوووووووووووو_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:5px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 ياهلا بدليلة منوره حبوبه 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha  
_ثانكس كتير حلوين وخصوصي اللبسة الاولى_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 مرسي اكتير الك الاحلى مرورك وطلتك الحلوه 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_شكرا باريسيا 

كلهم حلووووووين 
_


[ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
 العفو محمد..الاحلى نورك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

حلوين :Icon31: 

انا بالشتويه أكثر شي بلبس الاسود :Icon31: 

مشكوره :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة khaled aljonidee  
_حلوين

انا بالشتويه أكثر شي بلبس الاسود

مشكوره
_


 [ALIGN=CENTER][TABLETEXT="width:70%;background-image:url('http://www.al79n.com/vb/backgrounds/21.gif');background-color:black;border:3px double darkblue;"][CELL="filter:;"][ALIGN=center] 
ههههه يحلي يامك رودي 

بالشتويه بنحب الالوان الغامقه اكتر شي الاسود والخمري والاحمر والبني 
بس بالصيف الالوان بتكون فاتحه 

على حسب الجو اكيد 

منورني رودي .. مرسي الك على ردك وطلتك 
[/ALIGN][/CELL][/TABLETEXT][/ALIGN]

----------

